# Chocolate Room!



## merstarr (Nov 27, 2004)

This is amazing and absolutely exquisite. Use the link and scroll down to the slideshow:
http://www.turnto10.com/news/3950977/detail.html


----------



## Alix (Nov 27, 2004)

I am afraid...but I am going to check it out.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 27, 2004)

Crying.......    They didn't have to do it.......a room all of my own.  I am so blessed!

*singing*  "all i want is a room somewhere, far away from the cold dark air; with an enormous chair -- oh wouldn't it be lovely........wouldn't it be lovely!"


----------



## middie (Nov 27, 2004)

cc you crack me up.
omg i think i gained
about 40 lbs just looking
at the pictures *drool*


----------



## Audeo (Nov 28, 2004)

That room is breathtaking!  The hours and artistry to achieve that level of detail is truly mind-boggling!

Thanks for sharing this one, merstar!  I'll be dreaming of that one tonight...


----------



## pst1can (Nov 29, 2004)

what an beautiful room!!!!! Looks to good to eat...and that is the only SHAME!!! Pst


----------

